

CSS3 Grid Layout Module (Draft) - dgellow
http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-grid-layout/

======
StephenGL
The HTML/CSS version of Java Swing? Seems sensible. Surprised it has taken
this long. Java had something like this as a multi format, multi resolution,
multi device layout model ~20 years ago.

